# Shobudani Suita



## JBroida (Apr 27, 2012)

i'm really excited about this Shoubu Suita that just came in. It will be going up on the website very soon (as soon as i have a chance to test it out and assess its performance and characteristics).


----------



## schanop (Apr 27, 2012)

Expanding natural stone range?


----------



## JBroida (Apr 27, 2012)

just cool ones when i find them... i may expand later, but for now, i'll just put stuff up when i think its worthwhile.

This one might already be sold locally though... sorry. I havent even had time to test it yet.

(this stone was old stock from one of my sources)


----------



## JBroida (Apr 29, 2012)

Seems like this one will be up for sale after all... had a chance to test it out today and really enjoyed it. I'll post a video tomorrow if i have the time.

-Jon


----------



## schanop (Apr 29, 2012)

And a close-up / macro shot of the finish if you could


----------



## JBroida (Apr 29, 2012)

sure... its on my list of things for tomorrow


----------



## JBroida (Apr 29, 2012)

Its up on the site here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...en-toishi-natural-stones/shobudani-suita.html

Here are some pics:























































and heres the video
[video=youtube;U3z60OAjEuk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=U3z60OAjEuk[/video]


----------

